# Is it likely



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Ok so i need you ladies to be honest with me, is it likely that ill get a bfp on my first go of ivf at the age of 40?

I belong to a ivf support group and not one of the other ladies have ever got  a bfp first go..

I responded so much better than the consultant thought as i have high fsh and my age so the drugs he put me on worked..  Im staying off work until next tuesday then at work for 4 days then off for another week on holiday.  Thats the time ill take my preg test..

Another question i have is how soon can you start bleeding, i had et on Tuesday and i have af pains already??

Thanks again


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

its all amatter of chance really.some get a bfp first go and some dont.age doesnt really come into account i dont think.it does depend on how your embies were though sometimes.obviously if youve got great embies then your chances do increase.i see you have high fsh ,well done on getting 5 eggs    how many fert??


----------



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for your support, i got five eggs, only 4 were mature and three fertilised although on day 3 one had stopped dividing.. The other two put back were 6-8 cells.  Not sure if this is good or not..


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Debblaze

I would say that 6-8 cells on Day Three was pretty good.  Re success rates, having done three IVF cycles (third time lucky for us ), I think alot of it is down to the luck of the draw if you get to ET stage.  In theory, you have the same chance of success on each cycle you do (or at least for the first three - my clinic said that success rates go down a bit from the fourth cycle onwards) - .    
 - so good luck and fingers crossed.

PS:  try not to worry about the AF pains (easier said than done, I know).  They are just as likely to due to the stimming drugs, EC/ET and progesterone supplements (if you are taking these).  I had them on each of my IVF cycles, including the one which gave me our BFP - in fact, on that cycle, I felt like I had PMT with a vengeance from about Day 6 onwards and had totally given up all hope.  (But, there again, not having PMT symptoms doesn't help you work out what's going on either).  The 2ww is basically torture so make sure you are being good to yourself.

Sending you lots and lots of    .

Ellie


----------



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for your support, im in a bit of a state today,  period pains pretty stong now although no period ...  This has to work because i dont think my partner will do it again...  I feel so upset today but trying not to be.


----------



## valswife (Jan 3, 2009)

hi debblaze i am allso on 2ww i had et on the 6th on the 7th i started getting af pains then had a slight bleed i totaly panic i called my ivf dr who reassured me this was implantation bleeding and the pains were very good sign the pains continued for next 3 days and are now still coming and going allthough not so strong now i am now on day 6 after et so dont worry about af pains this could be implantation pains witch is normal best of luck with the tww hon love valswife


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Just to say good luck to Deb and Valswife!   
I am also on the 2ww with you both with a test date of 20/3. Had ET 6/3. This was our 4th fresh transfer... I really think that it is a lottery and if it's your time.. you will get your BFP. We had previous excellent results but nothing ever implanted ( or ? grew past transfer). We had hoped to go to blast to try their growing power but we had a very poor result with 10 eggs but only 3 mature. I am not happy with this and I think it was due to poor monitoring etc so need to take this up with clinic after d-day. I have taken every drug you can to cover ever eventuality .. but at the end of the day I am sure that it's down to luck . So far my 2ww is uneventful.. the usual sore boobs/pains/ tiiredness... but these you can have regardless of the outcome.. so try not to read anything into thiings.. just try to chill
Good Luck girls!
Bright Eyes


----------



## debblaze (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks ladies for your replies, let hope and pray we get out bfps...

There must be lots of ladies out there who can answer my questions.  Please ladies would love to hear from you think to my original question.

Debsx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

I don't think that there is an answer to yor questions.
Whether you get a BFP first time is luck of the draw in my opinion. 
re Bleeding.. again it all depends. The drugs that you sometimes take to support after tx can hold off bleeding .. sometimes until days after a BFN and you have stopping taking them. Other times you can bleed during the 2ww for a variety of reasons.. implantation, body healing,  a sign of a pending BFN.. or even those who get a BFP can bleed.
I would just say try   
Bright Eyes


----------



## Frangipan (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Debs

I had a BFP on my first ICSI. I was 39 when I underwent the actual cycle and 40 when I had my baby. My FSH was 13.5 (!) when first tested by the clinic but was 7.5 the month I actually started sniffing. I wish I had a definitive answer as to what-if anything- makes the difference as to why some get a BFP and others don't.. All I can tell you is my experience in that I had regular acupuncture, took DHEA and a herbal remedy to lower my FSH all in the months leading up to the cycle.Really really good luck to ALL you ladies out there

Angela xxx


----------

